# Major difference between Xanax, Klonopin ,Ativan



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

I would like to know if these drugs work in completly different way or if thay all work the same and the only difference is potency. I have had all three and for me i can say Ativan worked much the same as Xanax except Xanax was much stonger. They just kind of numb the anxiety. But klonopin seemed to work in a different way it lifted my mood and made me talk more and i was really positive about life. It seemed to do more than just numb the anxiety. I would also like to mention that all benzos are not to be ****ed with and should only be taken as needed and not on a daily basis.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The difference is in their potentcy per mg, their length of time to start working, the length of time to wear off. Whether you can melt it under your tongue or not. Its physical appearance. Besides that, they all do pretty much the same thing, calm you down.


----------



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok thanks Noca , I guess i must have imagined a different effect from klonopin. I would still like to a prescription for it though because it lasts longer than ativan.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hated ativan, I was always underprescribed. Now im on 8mgs a day of klonopin which is = to 32 mgs of ativan lol!


----------



## trixy (Mar 10, 2008)

I am pretty new to this whole thing, but am curious as to the effectiveness of Xanax for social anxiety. I have been on BuSpar, which has not done a lot for my social anxiety. I do plan to remain on this because it gives me no real major side effects. My medical physician decided to put me on Xanax as needed. I have heard that Klonopin is better in treatment of social anxiety, but he didn't want to prescribe Klonopin because of its long half life. He said the only meds he would consider would be Xanax or Ativan and he opted for Xanax. Anyone out there have good experiences with Xanax helping with their social anxiety. I know that I have had terrible side effects from antidepressants and they didn't do anything for my anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

trixy said:


> I am pretty new to this whole thing, but am curious as to the effectiveness of Xanax for social anxiety. I have been on BuSpar, which has not done a lot for my social anxiety. I do plan to remain on this because it gives me no real major side effects. My medical physician decided to put me on Xanax as needed. I have heard that Klonopin is better in treatment of social anxiety, but he didn't want to prescribe Klonopin because of its long half life. He said the only meds he would consider would be Xanax or Ativan and he opted for Xanax. Anyone out there have good experiences with Xanax helping with their social anxiety. I know that I have had terrible side effects from antidepressants and they didn't do anything for my anxiety.


Welcome to :sas


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

trixy said:


> I have been on BuSpar, which has not done a lot for my social anxiety.


Buspar's only claim to fame is that it's "non-addictive". Works about as well as sugar pills which are also non-addictive and vastly cheaper.


----------



## trixy (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind welcome Nola. 

Yes, I haven't heard great things about BuSpar. The only odd thing that I have found with it is that when I was on the lowest dose possible starting out that I had extremely vivid erotic type dreams nightly plus it seemed to enhance my libido, so I figured if that is the side effect I can deal with that. For anxiety though in everyday life I can't tell that it does a lot. Antidepressants certainly didn't do anything for me except bring on a multitude of negative side effects. Hopefully Xanax can help me through one to two times a week when I need it. I have only heard mostly good things about it with the exception of addiction, etc but I would assume that is just all in self-control of the user.


----------

